# drunk?



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ehhhhhh thats me!!!!!! lmao..... (wat a loser, drinkin at 10:45am)


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

You mock all of us who are at work


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Whatcha drinkin?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I called in sick today!! What you drinkin on girl?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

some jack and coke... drink one, then a beer, then another jack and coke.... 

my spelling seems to get better with every drink i take lol


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

haha and you will get quicker too!! DAAAAAAAAAAAMN I type fast....until you get to the point where you are hitting backspace more than any other keys haha!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahahaha nah, its wed. no work, and kenya cant go to any triainings since she is finally in heat. so we are just kickin it at home ALLL DAY... need something to spice up my hump day lol

mmmmmmmmm i wish i had a margarita machine ahha


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I wanna chill with a pearl harbor. Buuuuut that's gotta wait til the weekend. HEHE Don't want my kids to see mama fallin all over the place before bedtime =)


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

shott girl bring yo azz here and I'll make us some damn good margaritas, speaking of I should go have some beer, lol at the pool side. need to work on my tan


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> shott girl bring yo azz here and I'll make us some damn good margaritas, speaking of I should go have some beer, lol at the pool side. need to work on my tan


i hear it! im out side on my laptop chillin next to my pool!  i wish i had a hammock lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh yeah now that would be great, I could always just go lay on tmy deck out back but no pool but I could be here with the dogs


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> oh yeah now that would be great, I could always just go lay on tmy deck out back but no pool but I could be here with the dogs


yeah the girls are sun bathing too... kenya is gonna jump in and swim in a little bit... she already has one paw in the pool hahahah my water baby ahhah


----------



## Mali_Blu (Apr 23, 2009)

must be nice it is raining and real gloomy here.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

SUNNY SKIES HERE!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cloudy and gloomy here  Warm though! lol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*why wait?*



LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> ehhhhhh thats me!!!!!! lmao..... (wat a loser, drinkin at 10:45am)


I wrap up my night shift at 8:30 and have a beer for breakfast....why wait? :hammer:


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

see i told ya lil i am drunk by myself now


----------

